# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng buffe ngon tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Cách ăn buffet ngày càng trở nên phổ biến và được nhiều người ưa chuộng bởi sự tiện lợi và có thể đáp ứng được nhiều sở thích và khẩu vị khác nhau. Một tiệc buffet đúng nghĩa cũng phải có vài chục món ăn trở lên, thậm chí có tiệc buffet lên tới hàng trăm món khác nhau từ các món hải sản tươi sống đến các loại salad trộn đủ màu sắc và mùi vị._ 
_Nói đến buffet, giới sành ăn không thể không nhắc đến nhà hàng NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET, tọa lạc tại 17T1, Hoàng Đạo Thúy, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.Với không thoáng mát nhưng không kém phần ấm cúng, Buffet tại NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFETsẽ cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái như đang dùng bữa ở nhà._
_Hơn thế nữa, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức hơn 100 món ăn cao cấp với các phong cách ẩm thực Á - Âu và BBQ.Bên cạnh những món ăn dân dã,quen thuộc, thực khách có thể lựa chọn nhiều món ăn đặc sản cao cấp như: Hào bỏ lò, Tôm hùm rang muối, Cá tằm nướng, Cá lăng rang muối, Gỏi cá hồi, Gỏi cá ngừ, Ba ba rang muối, Tu hài hấp, Ghẹ hấp, Tôm sú nướng, Mực tươi hấp, Mực tươi nướng, Sò huyết nướng, Bò Mỹ nướng....Tha hồ để bạn lựa chọn theo sở thích của mình._
_Ngoài sự đa dạng về món ăn, bạn còn được thưởng thức tài nghệ của đội ngũ đầu bếp NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET bằng những món ăn ngon được trình bày thật đẹp mắt, cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng hơn. Giữa thành phố ồn ào, được tận hưởng không gian rộng rãi, mát mẻ, được ngồi cùng bạn bè, người thân thưởng thức những món ăn ngon, nóng hổi và hợp vệ sinh thật là thú vị phải không_
_____NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET được nhiều người tin cậy không chỉ ở món ngon mà còn là do phong cách phục vụ nhiệt tình, chu đáo, thái độ chuyên nghiệp và lịch sự của nhân viên nơi đây. Thử đến với NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET một lần, chắc chắn bạn còn muốn đến lần thứ 2, thứ 3 và nhiều lần khác nữa. Nếu muốn tổ chức buổi họp mặt gia đình, gặp gỡ bạn bè hoặc các buổi tiệc công ty thì tại sao bạn không chọn NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET?_

http://monngonbuffet.com/
*THỰC ĐƠN THAM KHẢO MỘT SỐ MÓN TRONG BUFFET*_(Thực đơn có thay đổi theo tuần)_*SÚP*
Bò tiêu đen

Ngô gà
Bò sốt thượng hạng

Tôm nấm
Gà chọi xào lăn

Kem rau
Gà chọi xào xả ớt

Kem khoai tây
Thỏ Newziland các món

Hải sản
Lườn ngỗng sốt cam

Kem bí ngô
Đà điểu rang muối

*SALAD*
Rau xào cari

Salad Nga
Tôm xào bích lục

Salad cá hồi
*LẨU*

Salad mì Ý
Lẩu hải sản

Salad trộn kiểu Anh, Pháp (05 loại)
Lẩu nấm

Gà xé phay
Lẩu bò

Salad cà chua dưa chuột
*HẤP*

Nộm miến Hàn Quốc
Tôm hấp

Nộm xoài
Mực hấp

Nộm tôm sú
Cá lăng hấp xì dầu

Nộm rau tiến vua
Cá tầm hấp xì dầu

Nộm sứa
Bò cuốn kim châm hấp xì dầu

Nộm rau riếp cá
Mực luộc gừng xả

Đĩa nguội tổng hợp kiểu Trung Quốc
*ĐỒ NƯỚNG*

Đĩa nguội tổng hợp kiểu Anh
Tôm hùm rang muối

*CHỢ QUÊ*
Tôm nướng

Khoai lang nướng
Sò huyết nướng

Khoai lang luộc
Hào nướng mỡ hành

Ngô mì nướng
Bò Úc (Mỹ) nướng sốt dấm

Ngô mì luộc
Sườn cốt lết nướng

Bánh do
Mực nướng

Bánh dày
Cá giòn nướng

Bánh tẻ
Tu hài nướng mỡ hành

Bánh cuốn
Đậu bắp nướng

Khoai môn
Thịt ba chỉ hun khói nướng

Bánh đúc lạc
*SUSHI - HÀN QUỐC*

Phồng tôm rán
Kim chi (02 loại)

Chuối chiên
Cơm cuộn (02 loại)

Ốc các loại hấp, luộc (04 loại)
Gỏi cá hồi

Bánh đa nem (04 loại)
Gỏi cá ngừ

Phở cuốn (02 loại)
Gỏi cá tầm

*MÓN NÓNG*
*PASTA*

Cơm rang các món
Mỳ Ý (04 loại)

Cơm trắng
Carbonara sance

Cháo cá hồi
Bolonaise Sance

Cháo cá hồi
Parmasans Cheese

Cháo ngao
*TRÁNG MIỆNG*

Cá lăng hấp xì dầu
Chè cốm

Cá tầm hấp xì dầu
Chè đậu xanh

Cá sấu rang muối
Chè nếp cẩm

Cá sấu rang me
Chè bưởi

Bò texad kiểu Mỹ
Chè sen


Hoa quả theo mùa


Bánh ngọt


** Lưu ý:* _Tôm hùm rang muối chỉ phục vụ vào Buổi tối các ngày trong tuần._*Tên công ty : NHÀ HÀNG MÓN NGON BUFFET
Điện thoại : 0462675678 - 0912 378 999
Địa chỉ : 17T1, Hoàng Đạo Thúy, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
24hmuasam.vn
*

----------

